# Great American BBQ Comp in Kansas City KS



## davidmcg (Feb 25, 2009)

I just heard the Great American BBQ comp in Kansas City KS is moving from the Woodlands to the Sandstone Amphitheater.  They will have 40 acres of room to expand onto.  They didn't say if this was going to be on the north and east side that is asphalted or over on the south and west side which is all gravel and grass.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 25, 2009)

http://kansascitykansan.com/blogs/sa...sandstone/3944


----------



## jdt (Feb 25, 2009)

man I love sandstone, been to many a concert there, the track kinda killed the out of the way appeal of it but helped with the hotels as that holiday inn express that was closest used to skyjack rates when they knew a concert was coming to town.


----------



## davidmcg (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey JDT I had been to lots of concerts there as well.  Sometimes as a spectator, sometimes as a law enforcement officer, its a great place.  But I wonder where they will do it at.  Surely they won't have it near the gravel parking lot.  Could you imagine all those teams trying to get their boxes ready for the turn in and all that dust.  Likewise, in the grass you will have a mess when the rains come.  It always storms around here on Memorial Day weekend.  That only leaves the asphalted parking lot on the north and east side.  You know there is a race that weekend, the T-Bones across the street are also having a big weekend.  Lots of new hotels in the area now.  The Legends and Village West has really grown.  I just might have to go up to view the Q for a while.


----------

